# Травма позвоночника у ребенка до года?



## Фемида (19 Фев 2018)

У меня 16 декабря 2016 года родился внук. Развивался как бы хорошо и как бы не очень. Смотря как оценивать. И сейчас , если не придираться - здоров. Стоять ему хотелось с 2, 5 месяцев. Лежа орал благим матом. Типа мне ничего не видно и  ничего не слышно. Где то месяцев в 6 ,дочь встала с кравати с панцерной сеткой , а он сидел рядом с ней на кровати ,подлетел как на батуте и упал. Неделю не становился на ножку. В ходунках хотел передвигаться отталкивался одной ногой ,вторая просто висела подогнутая в колене. Убедить сделать снимок мне не удалось дочь. Не ползал . И  не пытался. Пошел в 9,5 месяцев . Много падал. Носочки с резиновой подушечкой мало помогали. Падал и доползать, не доползал до места где можно встать на ножки. Я часто раньше при подмывании обращала внимание , что он не разводит ножки. Посмотрев в интернете массу информации, поняла , что есть дисплазия. ТБС .Ноги на 180 гр. не разводились.Но ведь пошел!!! Опять я перестала трубить. Унялась. Сейчас купили машинку , что сверху садится, ему трудно с разведенными ногами... сводит коленки.... Залазить никуда не может. Внучка такая же. Есть с чем сравнить. И вот  у внука опыт передвижения на ногах 5 месяцев. ( Кстати пополз  очень неохотно к году...), и во время того как он бегает такое впечатление, что у него руки и ноги отдельно от позвоночники. Как будто позвоночник деревянный.  О чем можно подумать?
Падает при беге, в доме , на ровном полу  ... как то тяжело... как мешок с цементом.
К врачу пойдем , но хотелось бы дискуссии.


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2018)

@Фемида, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему врачей, чьё мнение Вы хотели бы услышать.


----------



## Фемида (19 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте.. Я буду рада , любому мнению...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2018)

А к врачу-то сходили?


----------



## Фемида (7 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А к врачу-то сходили?


Сходили, врач - невролог ! посмотрел, все супер.
Таскает дочь его на спорт, видит в большом спорте. Говорю ты сначала к врачу , на снимок, а потом в спорт...  У дочери свое видение ситуации и мне его не пробить.
Внук унаследовал от меня все дисплазии и спины бифиды.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2021)

Если не пробить, То зачем переживать.
Ортопед должен смотреть.


----------



## Фемида (8 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если не пробить, То зачем переживать.


Я же бабушка... мне опыт и случаи из практики житья не дают, лучше перебдеть.Здесть рентген делают после трех лет , чтоли?
Невролог посмотрел тазобедренные суставы на УЗИ... я не ортопед и не невролог, но я считаю, что этого мало.Предполагаю, что надо посмотреть таз, суставы относительно друг друга и относительно таза... только хороший цифровой снимок даст ответы...

И хороший специалист.


----------

